# facebook business page?



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

hello, im looking into having a facebook page for my business and am wondering if anyone has one and could give me some tips of what to do if thats possible:thumb:


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

What do you mean Scotty_boy?

You can have a "like" page, you're not supposed to have a business "friend" page. Mine just got shut down (A local valeter became jealous I was taking business away and reported it, that's the only way a "Friend" page is shut down) A like page you need to engage people and get them to "like" and share your page but it has REALLY good statistics so you can see who is being driven to your page, what age, what sex etc


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

I have it, and its been a big deal in improvement, not only publicity but customers as well. And if you post the right things, people will like and share like crazy, and thats only a good thing.
You just have to be yourself, you have to make few posts a day, be careful of what yu are posting (there could be some annoying guys just commenting whatever he thinks he can-even if its not true), and you can boost it and get more reach and more likes. 
The other thing is a good base for potential customers. You have albums with descriptions, videos, you can share last minute free spots, you can make events..
I personally never boost because its FB and its free, lets keep it that way, but i can say about 15-20% of bussines comes from FB, so its a good investment of your time.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, Fb pages are great. I currently have 999likes (1 more please!) and all my business comes from it.

It takes time to build up a quality following, you don't want idiots posting.

The review system is great also... well if your good. haha. I've got an unblemished 5.0 out of 5.0 star reviews. that's from 91 reviews.

So people see that, see my pictures and make a booking! 

I'm currently booked up till the 12th of march I think. Not bad for something that was a hobby!


As for tips, keep it informational as well as adverts. you don't want to be cramming adverts down there neck, you want to keep people interested. ive done product testing on my page, posts about snow foaming, how to wash properly etc,etc. you will get people following your work who normally do there cars themselves, so you need to educate them to.

I get a lot of people who clean there own cars who "want it done properly" or "by a professional" every 6 months. So educational is a must.

Also, don't give out too many discounts, as it devalues your product. I have a summer offer, a winter offer and maybe a special every now and again (hitting 1000 likes for example, or if I'm stocking a new product I offer is at say 15% off as an introductory offer).

But you don't want to chop off 30% for example, just because you have a slot in the week free, as why would they book in advance if you do that twice a week?

Gaz.


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

zag_2005 said:


> Yup, Fb pages are great. I currently have 999likes (1 more please!) and all my business comes from it.
> 
> It takes time to build up a quality following, you don't want idiots posting.
> 
> ...


Ill get you that like, what is your page? i have a good 2300.

As he wrote above, theres a lot of people envolved in the page for different reasons. In my case there are a lot of exotic cars and people love that in general, especially if its something "real".
Also a LOT of mesagess about different products, techniques, tools..here and there a good word from a stranger thats just impressed. 
I personally post just things that i do or buy, product reviews, opinions, different project from day to day so people can see what are you working on and gets them curious whats about to happen. 
And yes it is a long proceduree to get a well FB page out of it, but once youre in the net of facebook its getting easier. Also google pops you up higher. I actually didnt need a website untill recent(the only reason i made it its because people were asking me so much about it).


----------



## SarahS23 (Jul 31, 2014)

I use them and they can be very rewarding especially through recommendation. I'd say about 30% of my new clients come through Facebook. They're pretty good for free!


----------

